# 1626 Crank Leveler



## David David Morgan (Sep 18, 2020)

Asked my dealer if he sold three point hand crank levelers for the 1626. He said he didn’t think anyone made one that fit this tractor. I haven’t found one on my own either. These little turnbuckle links that come on the machine are a pain. Missing my 8N hitch already.

Any of you found one that works?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy David, welcome to the tractor forum.

Find a crank leveler that is sized to fit your needs, take it to a welding shop, and have it modified to fit.


----------



## David David Morgan (Sep 18, 2020)

I have a welding shop. Bolt and go would be better. Always irks me to have to pay full price for something I have to cut and weld to use. If I’m going to do that I could probably rob the one off my 8N. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

